# Yamaha Boater's Log - Vol. 1, No. 4 - What You Need to Know About Propellers



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I receive lots of info from manufactures. I got this in my email and wanted to pass it along.

Cheers
Capt. Jan

Here is a PDF File


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

pg 2


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

pg 3


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Capt. Jan...Good info.


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that Yamaha is a very stealthy company?

They seem dedicated to forcing all interaction through their retail operations. 

Ever try to obtain an actual specification sheet or find a technical representative's telephone number? :-/


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Ever try to obtain an actual specification sheet or find a technical representative's telephone number?  :-/


Yes, all my my experience with Yamaha has been positive. Their customer service group is out of Atlanta and very helpful.

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/contactus/home.aspx


----------

